# Excellent...We are now complete



## Timemachine

What ca' shootin'???

I am shooting a PSE Dominator set at #78. My son Seth (7) is shooting a PSE Nove set at #18. 

:an4::an4::an4:


----------



## salth2o

Bowtech Guardian.

I just got it about a week ago (its my first bow) and I am hooked!


----------



## Dead Wait

Mathew's MQ32


----------



## Josh5

Bowtech Tomkat....first year to bowhunt. killed a doe at 40 yrds. That was exciting. It was even more exciting to have a monster buck walk in behind me at 7 yards and not get a shot....(that part was heartbreaking)


----------



## Leemo

I bought a Trail Blazer last yr. about this time, practiced everyday at the shop, took about 2/months to really get consistent, 2" groups, love it, I'm buying a recurve from LuckyHunter on TBH board, should be here next week, gonna start shooting a recurve also!...........:cheers:


----------



## bogan

Fred Bear Element set at 72lb 29" draw.
Easton 2117 Game Getter Arrows FYI for the next thread


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

What I've been using the most has been a Black Widow TD Silver Anniversary. I picked up a few additional bows during 2008, and I think in 2009 (Ike ruined my '08 bow season plans) I'll be using a little beauty built for me by Steve Tallant.

I got two longbows from him and can't praise his bows enough. Smooth drawing, fast, hard hitting; the one I'm seeming to go to most is a short 56", pulling 60# @26".


----------



## TooShallow

That is a beautiful piece of laminated art.


----------



## State_Vet

Nice!


----------



## reelthreat

I shoot a Hoyt Havotec with a ripcord rest set at 68 pounds. I chronoed my setup at 278 fps, not to bad for a 6 year old bow.


----------



## HillCountryBasser

Just ordered a RedHead Kronik...can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## TooShallow

Speaking of oldies, I have an old Hoyt Pro Force Fast Flite that used to shoot 30" 2413 aluminums at over 280 fps with a 29" draw at 74 lb. I say used to cause I don't shoot the beast anymore. It was one of the original speed bows about 15 years ago. I did pretty well at 3D tourneys with the beast but it sounded like a freaking gun going off and I was never comfortable hunting with it. If anyone is a collector let me know and we can work something out. Current rig is a Hoyt Pro Tec. Much nicer on my old bones and the animals ears.


----------



## Hooked Up

BowTech TomKat (well, it used to be anyway ) . Still have my first Shakespeare Wonderbow from 1968 too. I love the TomKat! Fast, simple and user friendly. I hang out and shoot at Santa Fe Archery when I can. Hope to see some of you there someday. Guy


----------



## Birdnest Billy

Pearson Z-34. 60# 28" DL

Between working full time and going to school, I have very little time to practice.  I just got it about a month ago and never have time to shoot it. 

That'll change soon enough though. :biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life

PSE Nova
Muzzy 100
Beman ICS cabons


----------



## willlof

Whisper Creek Stealth LX
25 5/8 Axle 2 Axle 
70 Lbs @ 29.5
Tru Glo Extreme
Bemman 400 MFX
Nap Drop Away
Rage 2


----------



## gulfcoast200

Bowtech Old Glory pulling 70lbs shooting 29" Gold tip 5575s with Muzzys on hogs and Rage 3 blades on deer. My new one is a Bowtech Guardian pulling 71lbs at 29" shooting 5575's with Muzzy for hogs. I have a Bowlight from Tactical Devices Incorperated in Austin that I use at night for hogs. I have a HHA single pin adjustable dial site and a Trophy Ridge dropzone rest on my Guardian. My Old Glory has a NAP quicktune drop away rest with Trophy Ridge Matrix sights. I've killed over 40 hogs and 4 deer with the Old Glory hopefully the Guardian will be just as good to me as the Old Glory.


----------



## cwright

Bowtech Patriot II...bought in December 2008
28" draw @ 64#
Gold Tip 7595's
100 grain slicktricks magnum

an extremely addicting sport


----------



## TXPalerider

Oh heck....

Diamond Black Ice
65# at 26.5"
CX Maxima 250's
100 gr Slick Trick Magnums / 100 gr RazorTricks


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

PSE Firelight
70#
Very Very Small & Light
Excellent Shooter


----------



## Poulton

Diamond Black Ice #70 29#
Diamond Nitrous #70 29#


----------



## Coach_Stew

Hoyt Katera


----------



## blackmax2

Well for me the tried and true Matthews Blackmax2, very fast and now a '08 Bowtech Allegiance with a spot hogg sight. As for my son, he started with a Jennings,then moved up to a Hoyt lazer tec. And now a full size '07 Bowtech Tribute.


----------



## williamcr

I shoot a PSE Mach 12 and a Hoyt Vulcan
My wife a PSE diablo
My daughter a PSE Spyder


----------



## Chunky

Trad for me, right now a 69 lb Black Widow recurve....but ask me again next week or the week after


----------



## Hotrod

I'm in. Have a little older Hoyt Razortech. It's still like new. Haven't done too much hunting with it as I would like, but its a great bow.


----------



## SchickeP

Diamond Rapture


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

PSE Brute 08' 55lbs. 27 inch draw. Shoots real good.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Mathews Drenalin XT set @ 60 lbs . Dropped my weight back off last year , stealth is better than speed in my pont 02!


----------



## Bucksnort

Martin Moab
Cavlier Avalanche rest
Trophy Ridge Matrix sights
Tru-ball short-n-sweet s2 release
Beeman hunters w/100 gr. Shuttle t-locs


----------



## lunatic

Bob Lee Signature recurve and a Patriot recurve from Dan Quillian Archery


----------



## SaltwaterAg

Hoyt VTech
29" @ 63lbs
EAST FMJ's
100 grain 3 blade Muzzy's
Trophy Ridge rest
Sims S-Coil Stabalizer
Tru Glow Sight


----------



## 2GOOD

Bowtech Guardian
27" @ 65lbs
Trophy Ridge dropaway rest and 5 pin sight
STS
Gold tip 5575
Rage 3 blade


----------



## Soapeddler

PSE Diamondback that I bought used off craigslist. I have no idea how old the bow is. I chronoed it after I bought it at a blistering 204 fps ;-)

28" draw - 50 Lb +- a few.

Beeman ViBrake ICS Hunter 340 Arrows, 125 Grain Muzzy broadheads

It is my entry bow - I will be upgrading to a new one someday - something that shoots a little faster but I'm in no real hurry - this bow brought down 2 animals last season, and it didn't break the bank.


----------



## kjino

Mathews Reezen 6.5
Drop Zone Rest
Extreme 4 Pin Sight
A-Bomb Doinker Stablizer
STS
Arrow Web T5 Quiver
Maxima Pro Hunter 350s

Just got this bow about 3 weeks ago and man is it sweet. Shoots lazer beams and is extremely consistent.


----------



## webfoot96

ELITE Z28

TOOK MY FIRST BOW BUCK IT IN OCTOBER! (AVATAR)


----------



## red-fin

*Setup*

Mathew's Switchback XT
70# @ 29"
G5 5 pin sight
Trophy Ridge drop away

Wife's bow
Browning Micro-Adrenaline
50# @ 26" 
Trueglow sight
Tiger tuff drop away

10 year old son's bow 
Browning Micro-Adrenaline
40# @ 22"
Trueglow sight 
Tiger tuff drop away

My son and I just got home yesterday from a Javi youth hunt on the Chaparell. We put a successful stalk on and when he went to draw the javi busted him and bolted off the road. We had an awsome time. This would have been his first game animal with his bow.


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Mathews DXT
QAD Ulra-Rest Hunter
Trophy Ridge Matrix
Easton FMJ
Slick Trick 100 gr


----------



## bountyhunter

Compound:
1990s Oneida AeroForce
63# @ 28"
Gold Tip 5575s
125gr Magnus Snuffer 3 Blades

Longbow
Marriah Chinook 66"
55# @ 28"
55#-60# Spined Cedar Arrows
125gr Woodsman 3 Blades

Pictures of both of these are here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=196068


----------



## POCviking

mathews reezen 6.0


----------

